# Can a depot block you but still receive offers?



## UKFlex44 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello All

Basically, in the UK my delivery region has 5 available delivery areas. I’ve been delivering with one area for around 3 weeks, everyday.

Well had a block yesterday and one of gthe warehouse staff seems a bit miserable/annoyed and for some reason I hear that vibe he dislikes me and is looking for some excuse to block me well yesterday I told him to smile and he just blanked me.

Now he strange thing is today I’ve not had any offers from this area at all, only the other 4 areas in my region.

My question is can the warehouse staff block you from getting offers from that depot? Or would you just be blocked from all the areas that cover your registered region in your app. It’s so strange I’m not seeing anything at all today.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

You are screwed. Don't mess with Amazon employees.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Next time mind your business and don't worry what other people are doing with their faces.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Telling someone to smile is passive aggressive. And it came back on you. 

Next time, if you make eye contact and feel the need, just smile and say Hello, or Good afternoon and leave it alone. 

I don’t care what other people’s feelings towards me are and it’s not my Kobe to worry about it.


----------



## UKFlex44 (Sep 5, 2018)

Can’t stand miserable boring people who can’t even interact with drivers properly. Shows you what type of people the warehouse staff are.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Other people can't stand cry babies that want to be attended all the time


----------



## flex567 (Jul 9, 2018)

Just your typical bullies. They are desperately trying to come to terms with the fact that they have failed at life.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

UKFlex44 said:


> Now he strange thing is today I've not had any offers from this area at all, only the other 4 areas in my region.
> 
> My question is can the warehouse staff block you from getting offers from that depot? Or would you just be blocked from all the areas that cover your registered region in your app. It's so strange I'm not seeing anything at all today.


No one at the warehouse can block you from seeing offers. They can write you up and get you deactivated, but as far as blocking you from seeing offers, I highly doubt they can do what you think they are doing to you.


----------



## UKFlex44 (Sep 5, 2018)

cvflexer said:


> Other people can't stand cry babies that want to be attended all the time


You must be lonely



flex567 said:


> Just your typical bullies. They are desperately trying to come to terms with the fact that they have failed at life.


Tbh I don't see them often but when I do a flex I always say hello to people including the people bringing the trollys out. I just find it strange the arrogance a lot of them. Some are nice some are awful.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Email Amazon through the feedback option on your app. Tell them their employee/s are making a hostile work environment for you and have favorites etc etc.. Say it's impacting your ability to work.

They are supposed to be nice. We get surveys all the time asking if they are helpful or respectful etc...


----------

